# Hello I am new here



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

My Father served in the Merchant Navy during WWII and I was curious to know if there are details available as to why he would have been discharged. I understand his ship many have been hit by a torpedo. My Father suffered from PTSD and refused to discuss his experiences during the war. Thank you in advance to anyone who may be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Supply details of ship he served on from his Discharge Book. 

If you know the name of the ship which was torpedoed , you will probably find details here...http://uboat.net/boats/listing.html

Enter the name of the ship in the "search " section.

Laurie.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

LCT said:


> My Father served in the Merchant Navy during WWII and I was curious to know if there are details available as to why he would have been discharged. I understand his ship many have been hit by a torpedo. My Father suffered from PTSD and refused to discuss his experiences during the war. Thank you in advance to anyone who may be able to point me in the right direction.


I assume he was a British Merchant seaman? If so, is it possible to give us his full name, date and place of birth.

regards
Roger


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Laurie - I don't have a copy of his log book. I have his medals.


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Roger

I believe he was a Captain - Alan Cameron Tough. 26 August 1921. Gourock, Scotland. I have his medals - he was also a Volunteer in the RAF.

I am trying to make sense of his life, he ran away to sea at a young age.

Kind regards

Lorna


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes he was in the British Merchant Navy.

Lorna


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

LCT said:


> Thanks Laurie - I don't have a copy of his log book. I have his medals.


 He may well have had a log book in the RAF, but if he was in the Merchant Navy, he would have had a Discharge Book and Seaman's Identity Card.

The Discharge Book is a blue-green hard backed booklet with a Board of Trade seal on the front. It will have a photo of him and all his personal details, and registration number. Mine is R691775. This is essential for him to sign on ( join) a ship's articles.The Discharge Book was kept by the Ship's master until he signed off. Details of all his ships and voyages are entered by the ship's master.

The ID Card in those days was a blue-green card folding into 3. It contained a photograph all his details, and would be kept by him at all times. It took the place of a passport.


Laurie.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

This looks like him: http://discovery.nationalarchives.g...&_cr1=bt&_dss=range&_sd=1940&_ed=1960&_ro=any

Dave W


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, Dave, this is my Father. I am told further information cannot be downloaded, does this mean I need to go to Kew.

Thanks for all your help xx


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Laurie,

Major problem here is my Father's details were thrown out by my siblings when my Mother died in 2001 - my Father died in 1997.

Would there be a copy of his details elsewhere.

Thank you for all your help. Best wishes, Lorna xx


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Lorna and welcome,

He has a Seaman's Pouch held at The National Archives, Kew held in piece *BT 372/116/113 *. The pouch can be hit or miss as regards contents but there is usually an ID photo.
You need to obtain his CRS 10 - service record from Jan, 1941 - it should be held at Kew in piece *BT 382/1816*. The CRS 10 is best obtained by visit to Kew or via a researcher. This do***ent should name all his ships from Jan, 1941 including dates of engagement and discharge.

I can also tell you that he joined CITY OF ORAN on 21.4.1941 serving as a Cadet. This ship was torpedoed in 1943 but you would need his CRS 10 to check if he was aboard at the time. 

Alan C. Tough sailed from Gourock on 10.8.1942, with 8 others, on the QUEEN MARY they were passengers to New York for onward passage to join ‘FORT YORK’ BC, Canada. I though initially this was the ship FORT YORK but there was not one by this name in WW2. He must have gone to the Fort in Canada awaiting to join a ship.
I have him on EMPIRE VISCOUNT (5.5.1943) as second officer sailed from Greenock to New York (for orders). He had been a seaman for 6 years so he joined the MN approx. 1937.

I have him also travelling as a passenger on BEGONA in 1958 from Southampton to Kingston, Jamaca with family possibly including you.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

O Hugh,

You brought tears to my eyes. Yes, I was on the Begona - I was 3 months old. My Father had worked at Lews Castle in Stornoway before then, then a dark cloud came upon his life.

Two years after we arrived in Jamaica I had a near drowning with severe head injury and coma, I was 2 years old. I have only just learned of this accident so I am desperate for answers, to have suffered a traumatic brain injury at such a tender age !!!

My Father must have been very affected by my near death - it would have triggered him enormously had he been torpedoed and had loss of crew. He started drinking heavily by the time I was 7 years old.

I was again in a further coma (one that I knew about at 18) and nearly died, my Father again nearly lost his youngest daughter. Five months later my Father died unexpectedly in the Solomon Islands where he had a posting just six weeks earlier. I have often wondered what caused his sudden and unexpected death.

I am desperate for answers to his life to make sense of my own - I was never told about my accident but I do know that I am here today because of the concerted effort he put in to educate me.

I returned to Stornoway 8 years ago and met with one of my Father's colleagues, a wonderful man who told me such amazing stories about him and his level of knowledge. This man said my Father could hold a room in capture with his breadth of vision.

As you can imagine I miss him dearly, I went to pieces when I learned of his death. My hero had gone.

Thnk you for the information you shared, I shall contact Kew accordingly.

With very best wishes, Lorna xx


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Hugh

I answered your private message but it seems to have disappeared, did you receive it.

Best wishes, Lorna xx


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Got it Lorna, will be in touch.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Hugh,
I am in the US at the minute and given that the plane is not delayed, will be at Kew on Sat next. If it's ok with Lorna, I will try and obtain both do***ents.
If he did make Captain. Would it be worthwhile searching Lloyds Captains Register for him?

regards
Roger

PS I am guessing you have seen the CR2 card at FMP


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Roger,

That would be great I am sure Lorna would be delighted with that - thanks.
Yes got the CR2 and will pass on via email.

He was second mate in 1943 and if memory serves me Lloyd's Captains Register only goes to 1947 so it may depend when he made mate and captain. However, as we know, leave no stone unturned when it comes to MN research.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Dear Roger,

Thank you for your offer of help, that would be wonderful. The rest of your message to Hugh makes no sense to me.

Have a very safe trip back to the UK.

Best wishes,

Lorna


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Lorna,
A good result, both his CRS10 and his "Seaman's Pouch" were intact. A bonus is a very nice photograph of him taken in 1940.
I will send the paper work to Hugh so that he can update his own records, no doubt he will then send the do***ents to you.
Hugh,
His CRS 10 says he was designated to "FORT YORK" pre registration. No doubt her name was changed before she sailed.

regards
Roger


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Dear Roger,

I cannot thank you enough, what a sterling job you have done. I feel very blessed. 

I am still intrigued where his Captaincy came from, perhaps this dates from his days in Jamaica.

Please let me know any costs you have incurred on my behalf and I will forward you a cheque by return.

Very many thanks,

Lorna


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Lorna,

I sent you an email yesterday. I have scanned the do***ents Roger sent and they can be downloaded from a link I have provided in the email as the file is too big to send as attachments. (Thumb)
If you have any problems reading the file I can send you on the paperwork by post. 

Thanks Roger I missed your last post on this thread until tonight.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## LCT (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Hugh

I haven't been well today so apologies for not addressing your e-mail. I shall get on to things tomorrow - too much juggling my end.

Thanks for everything.

Best wishes, L


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

No worries Lorna - get yourself better first, glad you got the mail.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Congratulations, guys!! A great effort on behalf of Lorna!

Taff


----------

